# Callie



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome! Looking forward to some pics.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I don't know how to post pictures.*

Callie recently turned 4.
I bought her a carpeted cat hammock.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*A new addition*

is expected to arrive home today.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

He has arrived.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Pictures please!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> Pictures please!


She says she doesn't know how to post pictures......

Time to learn.... 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/how-instructions/10131-newbie-how-attach-pictures-post.html


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Good reference now if we can get her to read and learn. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Hopefully when I have more time.
My son is due here any minute and later I need to go to the Gym.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

is in the process of getting used to Tolstoy.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*That's*

good to hear...


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*My two Goldens*

seem more comfortable with Tolstoy than Callie is.


----------

